# HOW does this work????



## Theogenes (Jun 8, 2006)

How does this work???
http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/archive/dump/flash/psychic.swf

Jim


----------



## Kstone1999 (Jun 8, 2006)

If you look at the number 9, its always going to be that symbol. Its simply a mathmatical equation. Certain numbers will have the same symbol although it may change everytime you click on try again...but if you notice the number 9...that will always be the symbol that is used.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey, 
I just noticed that the symbols change to different numbers each time you try it.
Jim


----------



## Civbert (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep, the answer will always be a multiple of 9.

Take a two digit number. Add the digits and subtract from the original number.

Let x be in the tens place, and y is in the ones place.

You get:

10x + y (as the values of the two digit number)

and

x + y (as the value of the sum of the digits.)

So to subtract it you get:

10x + y - ( x + y)

= 10x + y - x - y

= 9x.

All the symbols for the multiples of nine are the same.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 9, 2006)

It's demonic and now you've invited a demon into your computer. Don't worry if you have a Mac, they are impervious to demonic activity. If you have a PC however, call a Jesuit, 1-800-EXORCIS.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Don't worry if you have a Mac, they are impervious to demonic activity.



Not true, they now run Windows.


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> ...



Only the ones introduced this year and you have to buy Windows and load it yourself after doing some prep work.


----------

